# Beer Butt Chicken with Mexican Flavor



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2004)

We concocted this recipe last night and it turned out really well so I thought I would pass it on.  We just "dumped" things in the bowl.  If you're not comfortable with not having specific amounts I have provided them but they are a GUESS only! LOL

The amounts below are per chicken

2 TBS chili powder
2 TBS ground coriander seeds
2 TBS ground cumin
1 TBS kosher salt
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 TBS ground black pepper (or less if using freshly ground or more if you like more)
zest from 3 limes
Juice from the 3 limes
enough oil of some kind to make a paste (we used olive oil)

Blend all together with a fork.

Open beer can all around with a churck key (being careful not to cut yourself) and pour a little more than  1/2 out (either down drain or down your throat!).  Put about 1 TBS of the above mixture in can (slowly as it will foam), 1 TBS butter, 2 TBS chopped onion and a "used" lime half.

Rub the rest on the bird and message on inside and out.  Place bird on can (legs of the bird forward to make a tripod out of the legs and the can) and let sit for about 30 minutes or so.  

You can either smoke (for appropriate time), grill for about 1 1/2 hours, or cook in 375° oven for about 1 1/2 hours - 2 hours - we cooked 5 chickens at once last night and it took a little over 2 hours to get them all done.

When done remove from heat source and let sit on can for about 20 minutes.  Carefully remove (have someone hold the can with a towel as you remove the bird - sometimes they slip right off and sometimes they don't).  

At this very moment I have 3 of those carcasses roasting in my oven for some kind of tortilla, green chili-type soup.   I'll let them roast and then make a stock.  I have some left-over salsa (mostly juice) that I will add to the stock to make the soup once the stock is done.  We also made an awesome black bean soup with cilantro and lime infused rice that was awesome.  Will post that recipe later.


----------



## carnivore (Jan 20, 2004)

sounds really good, kitchenelf!
i love beer butt chicken.  funny story--i was watching some late show one night (i think it was Leno) and you know how every now and then they show funny & odd headlines or book titles, etc?  they showed a newspaper ad clipping for a "Beer Butt Chicken holder", and Leno (or whoever) just thought it was really funny (so of course the audience did too).  i was amazed because he was talking about it like he'd never heard of it before!  How could anyone never have heard of beer butt chicken?!?


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 25, 2004)

hey, how come "butt" isn't forbidden?  LOL!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 26, 2004)

I guess because not only do we have a butt but a butt we can be  :P 

carnivore - a friend of a friend thinks he actually made this up last summer - he conveniently forgot that about on somewhere between 5 and 8 different times that's what he had for dinner at our mutual friend's house - make it up????  He probably can't even stir something on the stove without messing it up!   :x 

I first heard about beer butt chicken about 5 years ago - never really cooked it though until the last couple of years - boy, was I missing out!!!!  And smoked is absolutely out of this world!!!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 2, 2009)

This style of bbq'ing Beer Butt Chicken is so tasty that is justifies doing it yourself, rather than just buying a bbq'd chicken at a supermarket. Besides, I love to eat all the wing tips, as they get burned.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm starving...All of this chicken, soup, salsa sounds so good!! Sounds like a very good concoction!!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Uncle Bob, yeah, I have been doing this for a few years now. It is always a big hit when people have never seen it before. The "regulars" can't wait to chow down.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2009)

Love beer butt chicken and have been making it for over 20 years.  The children, when they were young, loved the "potty talk" of the name of it.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! I didn't it has been around that long. I love it, and it works on other likely sized foul. I even have done wild duck like this a couple of times. They always go so fast I always wish I had made more. Darn! I just never get enough of those ducks.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2009)

mbasiszta said:


> Wow! I didn't it has been around that long. I love it, and it works on other likely sized foul. I even have done wild duck like this a couple of times. They always go so fast I always wish I had made more. Darn! I just never get enough of those ducks.



If you want to have some fun, go to your library of bookstore and check out _Beer-Can Chicken_ by Steve Raichlen.  It's over 300 pages of great, unusual and tasty ways to "CAN-ibalize" fowl.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 2, 2009)

Katie E said:


> If you want to have some fun, go to your library of bookstore and check out _Beer-Can Chicken_ by Steve Raichlen. It's over 300 pages of great, unusual and tasty ways to "CAN-ibalize" fowl.


Hey, I will just go ahead and do that. Thanks for the heads-up, Katie!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 17, 2011)

Steve Raichlen's BBQ books are all outstanding! Stories and locations to go along with the recipes. BBQ Bible is what I love.


----------

